

Perception of Science: Public vs. Reality - coolpixar
http://electroncafe.wordpress.com/2011/05/04/scientific-process-rage/

======
ColinWright
I submitted that yesterday: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2841778>

It got no discussion and the wonderous total of 2 upvotes. I wonder if this
submission will fare better ...

